# Flemish string without a jig...



## kjpuu (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi

Looks like my recurve needs a new string. I bought two with the bow, one will give me a low enough brace height only with just about all the twists undone and the other won't stretch far enough even without twists. I've been studying flemish string making on youtube and it looks like something I might try. However, being the overly complicated person that I am, I've already thought of quite a few potential problems.

First off, as I'm only going to make strings for this one bow, wouldn't it be possible to just measure and cut the strands without building a string jig?
In relation to that, how much longer should the strands be (I have an idea of the desired finished length based on the store-bought endless loop strings that I have)?

And lastly (at least for now, until my head can think of other potential spots to screw things up), since I'd like to make loops on both ends... once I'm doing the 'second' end loop and get around to plaiting the 'free' end into the 'body' of the string (closing the loop), is there a danger of getting the string bundles twisted unevenly in relation to one another? And if so, is this going to be a problem?

Thanks

K


----------



## Gordon m (Sep 2, 2010)

I have built many Flemish strings without a jig , I cut my strands 20 to 24'' longer than finished string , cut 2 strands the same then the next two 1/4 '' less and so on till you get the number of strands required for each bundle , when you lay them out make sure the bundles are even add wax on the ends and twist up , install on bow and serve center serving


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

kjpuu said:


> Hi
> 
> Looks like my recurve needs a new string. I bought two with the bow, one will give me a low enough brace height only with just about all the twists undone and the other won't stretch far enough even without twists. I've been studying flemish string making on youtube and it looks like something I might try. However, being the overly complicated person that I am, I've already thought of quite a few potential problems.
> 
> ...


Are the string you have Flemish twist? if they are, you can take the serving off and untwist one. Then measure the strands to see what you need for length. If not, if you want to tell me what length of bow you are shooting, I can set up my jig and run a strand to measure and tell you what length it is.


----------

